# Salvando los dedos  !



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2011)

Muy interesante si es cierto  !


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 6, 2011)

¿Que mecanismo utiliza para detectar el dedo?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 6, 2011)

Qué espectáculo viejaaaaaaaaaaa

debe tener sensores opticos y de electricidad estática....eso como mínimo...


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 6, 2011)

Sensa la corriente de fuga entre el disco y la mesa.  
La madera seca no es conductora mientras que una salchicha o un dedo si.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 6, 2011)

Pero tiene que hacerlo a una velocidad espectacular...ademas tiene que activar el sistema de protección y todo lo demás...

yo creo que no puede fallar por 2 motivos muy grandes:

1) si falla y no frena a tiempo corta dedooooo
2) si falla y frena a cada rato porque sensa mal o algo, rompe discos a lo bobo


----------



## lubeck (Dic 6, 2011)

No me agrado mucho la idea 

si falla la cosa esa, nooooo... prefiero cortarme los dedos antes de echar a perder un disco Leitz. 

muy buen intento, no lo veo practico,


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 6, 2011)

Claro, porque supongo que al disco lo frena tipo un freno de disco e motoccicleta...

al mismo tiempo frena el motor y todo...pero creo que disco se debe romper un poco...


----------



## lubeck (Dic 6, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Claro, porque supongo que al disco lo frena tipo un freno de disco e motoccicleta...
> 
> al mismo tiempo frena el motor y todo...pero creo que disco se debe romper un poco...



ve bien el video, traba el disco y le quebra un par de dientes.... 

las pastillas de los discos de carburo se dañan con un simple clavo y practicamente quedan inservibles.... imagina sin dos o tres dientes....

ahora la madera en la practica, es muy dificil que este seca, asi que no se me hace viable si lo que sensa es la conductibilidad...


----------



## maezca (Dic 6, 2011)

no creo que se lleguen romper lo dientes. Aunque podria tener otro sistema de freno que sea mas seguro para el disco. igual la idea es buenisima, un familiar (bastante lejano) que trabaja en una mina de mendoza se corto 3 dedos de la mano usando una amoladora de banco, por lo que con esto se hubiesen salvado los pobres dedos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> las pastillas de los discos de carburo se dañan con un simple clavo y practicamente quedan inservibles.... imagina sin dos o tres dientes....


 
Hay discos de widia especiales para cortar madera con clavos  , especialmente diseñadas para reutilizar maderas usadas . . .  así cuestan  . . . . 


El freno parece de un aluminio blando , y también es interesante el mecanismo que baja el disco


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 6, 2011)

es lo más interezante de hecho...porque inclusive sin frenar el disco, con solo hacerlo desaparecer ya se salvarian los dedos...

por eso el sistema m gusta, tiene una traba y mecanicamente un super resorte o algo que empuja hacia abajo el eje del rotor del disco...

espectacular...


----------



## lubeck (Dic 6, 2011)

honestamente....

desde los 12 años he tenido algo que ver con el ramo de la carpinteria, profesionalmente solo he visto accidentes *sin* descuido en el famoso router de pie y el trompo....

en las demas maquina llamese canteadoras, sierras cinta, circulares, cepillos, etc. la mejor forma de seguridad es tener cuidado o estar atentos...

con una anologia diria...

un novato en electronica el usar un flyback es muy peligroso y puede ocasionarse incluso la  muerte, es igual en cualquier otra cosa como por ejemplo la carpinteria....

una sierra de esas esta muy bien para los novatos, personalmente no se me hace lo adecuado a nivel semiprofesional o profesional...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 6, 2011)

Muy bien lo de la sierra pero debe ser bastante caro el sistema...


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 6, 2011)

Me sigue intrigando el sistema que utiliza para detectar el dedo...
¿Si acercas la mano desde arriba, sin tocar la mesa, se acciona el mecanismo?
Imagino que sí, ya que el buen hombre coloca la salchicha encima de la madera, sin tocar la mesa...


----------



## lubeck (Dic 6, 2011)

mmm.. me quede pensando en esto....

no se si sea un complot mundial, pero si la mayoria de las maquinas contaran con un alimentador seria mucho mas seguro... 

estuve muchos años buscando alimentadores económico y univesarles, y jamas los encontres...

ahi hay un buen nicho de mercado que casi ningun fabricante de maquinas semiprofesionales ha visto...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 6, 2011)




----------



## Electronec (Dic 6, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTUOhYcw4ZY



Wuau.......Saludos.


----------



## Deltaeco (Dic 6, 2011)

Hola compañeros, yo este tipo de discos o maquinaria ya hace tiempo que la he visto y funcionar si funciona , una cerrajería de mi isla la tienen con estos sistemas , pero existen algunos problemas : 

1º - los carpinteros que se incorporan: Los nuevos integrantes le comentan del equipo en cuestión, y muchos de ellos se fían.. al cortar ya no miran ponerse guantes (claro como le detecta el dedo...) , tampoco ponen seguridad en el trabajo como antes... (claro,, como no¡¡ detecta el dedo..) y ahora la pregunta que le comenta los encargados a cada rato..  ¿¿y si falla y no te detecta el dedo ??

2º - las cuchillas y discos: Salen carisimos...muyy caros el triple de uno normal ...  (no me gustaría ver la maquina con un desequilibro en el sensor y rompiendo discos cuando le vienen en gana).

ahora la pregunta ¿ seria rentable mantener maquinas con este tipo de tecnología ? 


yo... personalmente , hubiera realizado algún otro tipo de frenado... por ejemplo : por prensa ( 2 pastillas como si fueran las de freno de un coche , con un tensor bien bien apretado, al saltar el mecanismo presionaría el disco y se frenaría al instante) o algún otro método similar.

ya sabemos que un despiste lo tenemos cualquiera, pero si estas atento en el trabajo es raro que una maquina te pille los dedos.

Un saludo amigos.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 6, 2011)

> ahora la pregunta ¿ seria rentable mantener maquinas con este tipo de tecnología ?



yo coincido contigo en todo o casi todo...

 estoy deacuerdo en que el invento esta novedoso e impresiona, pero la cuestión no es hacer  unas pruebitas de "as seen on TV" y saz inundar el mercado con esas maquinas, como lo que pasa con los autos que se estacionan solos.... si muy bien que se estacionen solos pero al pasar un par de años que ya empiece a fallar toda la electronica y te fias al estacionar tu auto entre un jaguar y un porsche 

por algun lado comente... hay cosas a la que a la electronica no le encomedaria, y una de ellas es la seguridad humana....

insisto los *alimentadores* es lo mas seguro, economico(a largo plazo) y comodo....


----------



## rash (Dic 6, 2011)

Para mí, el invento es sí, es impresionante, realmente que se recoja la sierra de forma tan rápida sin llegar a dañar la mano, es todo un reto tecnológico muy grande y parece que estos señores lo han conseguido.¡¡¡realmente increible!!!

Parece que cada vez que la sierra se recoje se deforma alguna parte de sierra... deformación un poco brusca, lo que supondría (digo yo) un coste bastante alto a la hora de reactivar la máquina....aunque bueno un dedo cortado no tiene precio....

Pero estoy de acuerdo con lo que han comentado algunos compañeros.... esto hay que tomarlo como un dispositivo de seguridad más de la máquina, como son los pulsadore de emergencia, protectores mecánicos retractiles,...etc....

Aunque lo más importante a la hora de usar máquinas es la PREVENCIÓN, ésta comienza con la información y formación del operario, planificación, señalización, coordinación y muuchas más cosas... que todas tienen un factor común: el sentido común, que aunque parezca una tontería ocurren muuuchos accidentes graves por no tener de aquel...
Una correcta y responsable toma de conciencia e inevitable inversión por parte del empresario es el mejor dispositivo de protección ante cualquier accidente...

bueno me fuí un poco... pero está bien recordar algunos conceptos importanes

que sí.... tecnológicamente expectacular..

saludos y cuidense

rash


----------



## Deltaeco (Dic 6, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> yo coincido contigo en todo o casi todo...
> 
> estoy deacuerdo en que el invento esta novedoso e impresiona, pero....


 
Exacto compañero, he visto por ejemplo que la gente quiere fabricar cosas , como si todos fuéramos ingenieros de nivel ¡¡¡ por el foro he visto que si maquina para la piel , maquinas para dejar de fumar , maquina para ayudar a la sordera... amigos,, que esto esta todo ya inventado (o casi todo) , dejad a los ingenieros que inventen pero cuando ya juegan con la salud... hay hay que andar con ojo...  ¿han visto la maquina japonesa , ''robot da vinci'' de apodo que es capaz de operar a una persona y el cirujano lo maneja desde el exterior....??? si señores, yo me entero que me van a operar con esa cosa y me lo pienso varias veces.. foto:






fijensen en esos brazos... ¿y si uno falla,,,?? y ¿si el que falla es del bisturí? 

un saludo ¡¡


----------



## lubeck (Dic 6, 2011)

hablando de eso de las fallas....

han notado que en la electronica (y no digo en toda) se hace un circuito para hacer algo, y cien circuitos para evitar que ese circuito falle!  (dramatizacion)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2011)

Deltaeco dijo:


> si señores, yo me entero que me van a operar con esa cosa y me lo pienso varias veces.. foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Le harás juicio por mala praxis o por mala programación ?


----------



## Deltaeco (Dic 6, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> hablando de eso de las fallas....
> 
> han notado que en la electronica (y no digo en toda) se hace un circuito para hacer algo, y cien circuitos para evitar que ese circuito falle!  (dramatizacion)



exacto ¡¡ me paso con un pequeño amplificador que fabricaba de 5.1 a 30w... me gaste mas que lo que me costaba nuevo de fabrica...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le harás juicio por mala praxis o por mala programación ?



jajaja, realmente es impresionante... realmente tanta programación no se si tendrá, porque se maneja a través de unos mandos.. pero  ¿ si falla ?  ,,, os dejo un vídeo, haber si les pone los pelos de punta XDD http://youtu.be/Qs4tjdS8qkY


----------



## lubeck (Dic 6, 2011)

> Para mí, el invento es sí, es impresionante, realmente que se recoja la sierra de forma tan rápida sin llegar a dañar la mano, *es todo un reto tecnológico muy grande y parece que estos señores lo han conseguido*.¡¡¡realmente increible!!



yo quisiera suponer que no es tanta la tecnologia, pensemos en que un disco gira de j*did* a 3000RPM con 4HP, y lo para en seco... con la fuerza se rompe un seguro y con la inercia baja en menos  de un parpadeo... lo unico que yo pienso que es electronico es el sensor y el disparador del solenoide para trabar el disco... por eso creo que no pudieran ser frenos... perderia la inercia...


----------



## djwash (Dic 6, 2011)

Y si falla la electronica de un semaforo?

A esta altura estamos rodeados de cosas peligrosas y me parece un poco exagerada la idea de pensar todo el tiempo "y si falla", si la mayoria de las veces fallan los humanos y causan mas daño que un dedo cortado, como la muerte de una o varias personas.

Ese sistema lo he visto antes y felicito a esta gente por el sistema, pero esa maquinita no es para uso profesional, las maquinas de carpinteria son mas robustas y en caso de implementar un sistema de esos al intentar frenar la herramienta produciria una explosion y las esquirlas atravesarian cualquier cosa que se les ponga en frente, el resultado podria ser mayor a un dedo cortado, un grupo completo de carpinteros...

Acabo de mirar al techo y pense "y si falla el alambrito que sostiene el ventilador y cae y me corta la cabeza?", por eso tome la precaucion de hacerlo de manera correcta, con un soporte de hierro de 5mm, hay otras tecnicas de prevencion que ya las mencionaron antes, y no tienen que ver con las maquinas, sino con las personas que las operan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2011)

[MODE CHISTE ON] 

No me aguanto callarme el chiste . . . 

De onda che  plis 

Un gallego va hacia la sierra sin-fin y le pregunta al compañero :

Jesú , ostias , ¿ ésta oreja es tuya ?

Jesú : ¿ tiene un lápiz . . . ?

[/MODE CHISTE OFF]


----------



## fernandob (Dic 6, 2011)

estuve viendo el video, si es como deice eduardo que sensa corriente de fuga como un interruptor diferencial, pero vi el video de la pagina 1 que puso tacatomon...........
la salchica la esta tocando con la mano .
y el pedazo de carne tambien,  asi que no entiendo .

ademas, yo trabajo con electricidad, y si estas con la mano o una salchicha sobre una madera y estas calzado y no te apoyas sobre la mesa metalica, no generas una fuga ....

por eso no entiendo .

(igual es una hermosa y magnifica pieza de ingenieria, el sistema de frenado, como clava y amortigua , muy bueno )



Deltaeco dijo:


> Exacto compañero, he visto por ejemplo que la gente quiere fabricar cosas , como si todos fuéramos ingenieros de nivel ¡¡¡ por el foro he visto que si maquina para la piel , maquinas para dejar de fumar , maquina para ayudar a la sordera... amigos,, que esto esta todo ya inventado (o casi todo) , dejad a los ingenieros que inventen pero cuando ya juegan con la salud... hay hay que andar con ojo... ¿han visto la maquina japonesa , ''robot da vinci'' de apodo que es capaz de operar a una persona y el cirujano lo maneja desde el exterior....??? si señores, yo me entero que me van a operar con esa cosa *y me lo pienso varias veces*.. foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
es para minas, para cirujias esteticas...............no lo piensan ni una vez, y si lo piensan....cuanto mas lo piensan mas torpe es el resultado .





Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola compañeros, yo este tipo de discos o maquinaria ya hace tiempo que la he visto y funcionar si funciona , una cerrajería de mi isla la tienen con estos sistemas , pero existen algunos problemas :
> 
> 1º - los carpinteros que se incorporan: Los nuevos integrantes le comentan del equipo en cuestión, y muchos de ellos se fían.. al cortar ya no miran ponerse guantes (claro como le detecta el dedo...) , tampoco ponen seguridad en el trabajo como antes... (claro,, como no¡¡ detecta el dedo..) y ahora la pregunta que le comenta los encargados a cada rato.. ¿¿y si falla y no te detecta el dedo ??
> 
> ...


 
1  (no en orden ) 

1--- si es rentable, fijate que no se rompe el disco, si la pieza de aluminio que hace de frenado y esta muy bien diseñada para eso: amortigua y se deforma, eso se cambia)  y cuesta mucho menso que el seguro .

2 -- la gran pregunta es que pasa con los novatos estupidos que se acostumbran a tu empresa con estos mecanismos de seguridad y luego van a trabajar a OTRA EMPRESA SIN ESTOS MECANISMOS, pronto contaran hasta 9 o menso con lso dedos.
o si en tu misma empresa solo tienen ALGUNAS maquinas con esto .

3 --- el sistema de frenado esta buenisimo y lo han pensado .

4--- al principio puse mi duda con respecto a las fugas, no siempre es todo igual.

5 --- si bien me parece muy bueno , no es un sistema que ante la duda pueda probarse, ya que la pieza se destruye, o quizas si , tenga un boton para disparar la pieza de frenado estando el disco parado  (asi no se deteriora la pieza de frenado ) . IGUAL como siempre cualquier elemento de seguridad funciona siempre que se den las condiciones.
el ser humano es un genio para ser salame.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2011)

Con el churrasco dicen , sistema off .


----------



## Randy (Dic 6, 2011)

me gustaria ver un video con su dedo, de cualquier modo a la salchicha solo le hace un rasguño.

Muy buena la de la mano sobre la carne.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 7, 2011)

Pues para mi que es lo mismo que esto....






mercadotecnia en su maxima expresion....
y como no sirve 50% de descuento


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2011)

OMG, No sabía que el Taladro se podía usar como destornillador!!! Me lleva la ($&"·$//&$/(&·)


----------



## djwash (Dic 7, 2011)

Hay cosas peores jeje, una vez preste un taladro con juego de mechas de acero rapido, y cuando me lo devolvieron me dijeron "Esas mechas que me prestaste no servia ninguna, parecian de aluminio", le pregunte por que mirando varias mechas redondeadas en la punta, me dijo el desgraciado que quiso hacer agujeros en la pared y con esas mechas no pudo...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Hay cosas peores jeje, una vez preste un taladro con juego de mechas de acero rapido, y cuando me lo devolvieron me dijeron "Esas mechas que me prestaste no servia ninguna, parecian de aluminio", le pregunte por que mirando varias mechas redondeadas en la punta, me dijo el desgraciado que quiso hacer agujeros en la pared y con esas mechas no pudo...



Homero J. Simpson se llamaba...


----------



## Deltaeco (Dic 7, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> [MODE CHISTE ON]
> 
> No me aguanto callarme el chiste . . .
> 
> ...


Muy bueno jajajaja



fernandob dijo:


> estuve viendo el video, si es como deice eduardo ......



No digo que el sistema sea malo, ni que no hubieran pensado como hacerlo, pero lo que si se , es que tengo muchos amigos y familiares carpinteros, y si estas atento con lo que trabajas es raro que pierdas dedo.. (por ahora todos pueden contar hasta 10 con las manos )





Randy dijo:


> me gustaria ver un video con su dedo, de cualquier modo a la salchicha solo le hace un rasguño.
> 
> Muy buena la de la mano sobre la carne.



hola compañero, mírate este vídeo , en el minuto 3:00 uno de los colaboradores mete un dedo en la sierra...  http://youtu.be/E3mzhvMgrLE



lubeck dijo:


> Pues para mi que es lo mismo que esto....
> 
> 
> mercadotecnia en su maxima expresion....
> y como no sirve 50% de descuento



Muchas maquinas las inventan , para los noveles o para la gente cómoda va bien , pero para los que las utilizamos al nivel profesional o industria no nos vale... ¿ para que queremos un taladro que se convierte en 100 cosas , cuando vas a taladrar una pared de hormigon y se desarma en 2 ? 





djwash dijo:


> Hay cosas peores jeje, una vez preste un taladro con juego de mechas de acero rapido, y cuando me lo devolvieron me dijeron "Esas mechas que me prestaste no servia ninguna, parecian de aluminio", le pregunte por que mirando varias mechas redondeadas en la punta, me dijo el desgraciado que quiso hacer agujeros en la pared y con esas mechas no pudo...



casi casi como el dicho pero de otra forma '' las cosas de montar no se prestan...'' pero cambiamos montar por la palabra que mas les convenga en la situación XDDD

Un saludo a todos¡


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 7, 2011)

Exacto, como dijeron más arriba, hoy estamos rodeados de tecnología y dependemos de ella para el 95% de nuestras actividades diarias...

Sin toda esa tecnología no podríamos vivir...

Hace unos días charlando con un amigo que sería algo así como un super mago de la computación...nos reíamos de cómo antes estábamos barbaro con una pc con disco de 10,2Gb y memoria de 28K

hoy día necesitamos al menos 1Terab y memorias de 4Gb con procesadores de 4 núcleos, etc, etc, etc,...y aun asi nos parece que todo es muy lento!

Confiemos en la tecnología...y hagamos más y más


----------



## zenef (Dic 7, 2011)

Es impresionante, la respuesta es instantánea, como ha de ser para evitar catástrofes...


----------



## fernandob (Dic 7, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> OMG, No sabía que el Taladro se podía usar como destornillador!!! Me lleva la ($&"·$//&$/(&·)


 
no cualquiera, un taladro TALADRO a unque tenga velocidad variable ,... medio que se te va de bestia pero el de la foto es a bateria, estos tienen menos revoluciones .
van como taladro ok, pero son mas lentos y como destornillador tambien .



djwash dijo:


> Hay cosas peores jeje, una vez preste un taladro con juego de mechas de acero rapido, y cuando me lo devolvieron me dijeron "Esas mechas que me prestaste no servia ninguna, parecian de aluminio", le pregunte por que mirando varias mechas redondeadas en la punta, me dijo el desgraciado que quiso hacer agujeros en la pared y con esas mechas no pudo...


 
terrible* TU* error , las herramientas NO  se prestan .

llegara un momento en el que , por decantacion te daras cuenta.
son como la mujer de uno, es mas, hasta deberian venir en las instrucciones y consejso de como cuidar la herramienta:
PRIMERO : NO SE PRESTAN .





Deltaeco dijo:


> '' las cosas de montar no se prestan...''


 
heee. medio guarango  lo tuyo, yo lo dije con mas tacto ....
pero con esa palabra entran ambos ejemplos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 7, 2011)

Las herramientas a diferencia de las novias: NO SE PRESTAN!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 7, 2011)

todo lo que es valioso para uno muy posiblemente no lo sea para lso demas.
y encima con el trabajo........ya lo hablamso en anecdotas de profesion .........se da una situacion mas:
para lso demas "todo es facil" , el tester te dice donde esta la falla, el taladro te hace el trabajo........uno casi es un bobo.
hasta que le prestas el taladro y como conto djwash ni saben distinguir las mechas, o le pegan con el agujero a un caño ........cosa que a ti jamas te pasa .

y el truco o la palabra magica es VALORAR , pero la gente no sabe valorar.
el amigo que te pide el taladro no sabe valorar que TU si lo sabes usar, tampoco que TU te esforzaste ahorrando para comprarlo .

solo un "compañero " de trabajo sabe.
y gente que trabaja en lo mismo que uno hay mucha .........pero "compañeros " .........creo que es mas facil encontrar a una extraterrestre hermosa que se enamore de uno y encima sea millonaria.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

Si prestás a tu novia-esposa , a lo sumo te la devolverán con una sonrisa libidinosa de oreja a oreja , pero no rota


----------



## djwash (Dic 7, 2011)

Tengo que aclarar que jamas me convencio prestar herramientas, se que nadie cuida las cosas como uno, a esta altura no presto nada, a nadie, y si necesitan algo que vengan a mi casa y utilicen las herramientas en mi presencia, tambien evito hacer "favores" a "amigos", esos que siempre te buscan cuando necesitan algo que sigan la flecha y se vallan a la &%$&%%$%...

Aunque no lo crean, no tengo ningun amigo electronico, o que ande en la misma, conozco uno pero casi nunca lo veo, y la gente del foro que no conozco en persona, mis amigos o son metalurgicos, carpinteros, mecanicos, plastiqueros, ceramiquistas, atencion al publico, pero son todos unos bestias, las veces que les he prestado cosas me dicen que se desmaterializaron, o que explotaron, que se las "perdieron", pero son amigos y me devuelven una nueva, eso si mis herramientas de electronica JAMAS salen de casa.

El bestia que le preste el taladro era mi cuñado, es incomodo cuando te piden algo y dudas de sus capacidades, hay gente a la que cuesta decirle que no...


----------



## lubeck (Dic 7, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Exacto, como dijeron más arriba, hoy estamos rodeados de tecnología y dependemos de ella para el 95% de nuestras actividades diarias...
> 
> Sin toda esa tecnología no podríamos vivir...
> 
> ...



 asi como que confiar, confiar... 

yo soy mas incredulo....

si a mi me garantizaran a materia de reposicion  de todo disco despedazado aunque el disco cueste mas que la propia maquina y remplazo del aluminio que se deforma por falsos disparos en la maquina esa, ni pensarlo si la compraba...

si no funciona lo del dedo a la hora de necesitarlo no hay problema ya han pasado muchos años usando esas maquinas y nunca he tenido ni un solo rasguño....


----------



## djwash (Dic 7, 2011)

Una que recuerdo es que prestaba a un mecanico vecino un tester(chino de los amarillos) y siempre me lo devolvia bien, un poco con grasa pero bien, hasta que un dia me lo devolvio y cuando lo fui a probar el tester nunca mas fue el mismo, ni volvio a marcar lo mismo nunca, se volvio loco, masca cualquier cosa en cualquier momento, supuestamente quiso medir cuantos V le llegaban a la bujia.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 7, 2011)

estoy deacuerdo...

1.- No se prestan las herramientas..

tambien:
2.- Jamas dejes de ver tus manos al utilizar una herramienta...
3.-Leer siempre los instuctivos....
4.-El uso de la fuerza en las herramientas no hace que funcionen mejor, sino que las deterioran...
5.-Una herramienta es eso una herramineta no es una maquina milagrosa....


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> estoy deacuerdo...
> 
> 1.- No se prestan las herramientas..
> 
> ...



Yo veo siempre a la madera cuando estoy con la caladora 

XD, Se entiende bien.


----------



## rash (Dic 7, 2011)

...la herramienta no piensa; tú sí 


saludos


----------



## Deltaeco (Dic 7, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> ...también evito hacer "favores" a "amigos", esos que siempre te buscan cuando necesitan algo que sigan la flecha y se vallan a la &%$&%%$%...




UI UI UI ¡¡¡ como me siento identificado con estos de "favores de amigos"... aquí en esto puedo dar unas versiones que me han ocurrido a mi ...

en especial a varios,  y lo que mas me jode es... : '' EL'' (amigo) te hace un favor... se lo agradeces y tal ... al cabo de unos días el quiere que le devuelvas el favor... y si es así sin problemas.. pero el problema que al cabo de 3 días , quieres que le hagas otro favor... pasado una semana otro.... y claro... uno pasa así; (1º favor - 2º favor  - 3º favor  4º favor  5ºfavor..:enfadado: - 6º favor cuando no puedes mas y dices  y hay es cuando tu amigo deja de ser ''amigo'' y se te vuelve un desconocido que habla mal de ti....) 
pero vamos, que he pasado varias veces por esto.. y dije ''MAS NUNCA''


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 7, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> estuve viendo el video, si es como deice eduardo que sensa corriente de fuga como un interruptor diferencial, pero vi el video de la pagina 1 que puso tacatomon...........
> la salchica la esta tocando con la mano .
> y el pedazo de carne tambien,  asi que no entiendo .
> 
> ademas, yo trabajo con electricidad, y si estas con la mano o una salchicha sobre una madera y estas calzado y no te apoyas sobre la mesa metalica, no generas una fuga ....


Te borre gran parte del /quote para acortar
Debe ser un sensor muy sensible, el cuerpo actúa como masa por más que se encuentre aislado.
Nunca prendiste un led tocando la patilla negativa con el dedo estando el positivo conectado??
En el video explica claramente que es como decís, corriente de fuga, que mediante el sensor activa un solenoide que atrapa el disco, por su energía cinética el disco quiere seguir girando pero su ponto de apoyo sería el extremo del freno (no se si su eje es fusible o de desengancha) por lo que pivotaría produciendo la bajada del mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

Todas las escuadradoras tienen un mecanismo a brazo para bajar la hoja y poder cortar ranuras , o inclinarla un cierto ángulo.

Y no te olvides que durante el corte la hoja hace fuerza hacia arriba , por eso tiene el freno del lado que lo tiene , para que la inercia vaya hacia abajo


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 7, 2011)

solo quiero decir, que tienen que hacer los dedos en ese lugar?, la herramienta para lo que es, si tienes los dedos cerca del disco es porque desatendiste alguna especificacion de seguridad y si los cortes requieren que tengas la mano cerca se usa otra herramienta diseñada para eso...

una analogia externa: cuando aprendi algunas nociones sobre el uso de las armas me dijeron que *nunca* mire desde el frente el cañon, aunque sepa que esta descarada y desabastecida, pregunte el porque y me dijeron que era para evitar que se me hiciera costumbre
del mismo modo evitar hacer estupideces aun si sabemos que es seguro nos procurara salud e integridad fisica


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> una analogia externa: cuando aprendi algunas nociones sobre el uso de las armas me dijeron que *nunca* mire desde el frente el cañon, aunque sepa que esta descarada y desabastecida, pregunte el porque y me dijeron que era para evitar que se me hiciera costumbre
> del mismo modo evitar hacer estupideces aun si sabemos que es seguro nos procurara salud e integridad fisica



Mmm, Muy interesante


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2011)

don coyote dijo:
			
		

> una analogia externa: cuando aprendi algunas nociones sobre el uso de las armas me dijeron que nunca mire desde el frente el cañon, aunque sepa que esta descarada y desabastecida, pregunte el porque y me dijeron que era para evitar que se me hiciera costumbre


sino un día te olvidas y paff  directo a la morgue acme


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 7, 2011)

porcierto, los carpinteros mas piolas, rifados y chichos de por mis lares usan una sierra parecida a esta:







y aun siguen contando hasta diez, sobretodo si es para cobrar...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> porcierto, los carpinteros mas piolas, rifados y chichos de por mis lares usan una sierra parecida a esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Quien te dijo que le tomaras foto a la Sierra de la casa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

. . .  si habré afilado de esas !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 8, 2011)

....si habré desafilado de esas ¡


----------



## lubeck (Dic 8, 2011)

No le vayan a decir a mi esposa que se los enseñe...eeehhhh....

esta es una maquina que estaba haciendo pero nunca la termine.... el video es de cuando empezaba mi taller hoy ya difunto 






esta forma de cortar es de las mas seguras, obviamente ya existen esas maquinas y cuestan cerca de 30,000.00 usd las mas economicas....


----------



## Electronec (Dic 8, 2011)

Esa máquina la hiciste tu, Lubeck.?    

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 8, 2011)

> Esa máquina la hiciste tu, Lubeck.?


sip... contaba con un poderoso sistema de control de pwm con un 555, , unos fliflops y puente H....

era one Touch ya mejor ni me acuerdo que me da risa, eran mis pininos con la electronica....


----------



## Electronec (Dic 8, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> sip... contaba con un poderoso sistema de control de pwm con un 555, , unos fliflops y puente H....
> 
> era one Touch ya mejor ni me acuerdo que me da risa, eran mis pininos con la electronica....




Que cachondo, me stas vacilando o que....


----------



## lubeck (Dic 8, 2011)

> me stas vacilando o que...



no... en serio!...  tenia un 555 unos FF y un puente H, solo presionabas un boton y se prendia  la sierra y bajaba a una velocidad, llegaba al final y se paraba la sierra y el carro, se presionaba de nuevo el boton y subia mas rapido hasta llegar al tope... y asi sucesivamente....

lo que me falto fue ponerle unos pistones y unas electovalvulas para sostener la madera, y tambien queria  que se ajustara la medida automaticamente, pero los recursos eran limitados....


----------



## Electronec (Dic 8, 2011)

Pues se vé de P.M. lubeck....enhorabuena.....

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 8, 2011)

Aca a la seguridad velocidad y  precio...


----------



## Deltaeco (Dic 8, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Aca a la seguridad velocidad y  precio...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edFAsroGlAA



Estas maquinas si las tienen las carpinterías mayores de mi isla... lo unico que envidio de no tener una es el sistema de corte, limpio, seguro y a escuadra perfecta...

saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 8, 2011)

en una empresa en la que trabaje... 
tenian una muy parecida a esta...







no encuentro en la web la que tenian pero era Alemana y tenia 4 discos paralelos y dimensionaba hasta 10 laminas de un tajo... una verdadera maravilla de la tecnologia e impresionante ver como trabajan... se pone la piel chinita chinita  (bueno a los que nos gusta)


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2011)

cuando el porincipiante inicia con este tipo de maquinas pone control TACTIL.
si es bueno y cuidadoso lo conserva, sino .......luego , con el tiempo lo cambia por el de GOLPE DE PUÑO ( o muñon) .



.
.
.
viendo la maquina que puso lubeck .........me parece muy interesante, aunque no tenga ese sistema de corte tan sofisticado, pero , a ver : 
me refiero a ser vertical, por que OCUPA UNA PARED, y no TODA LA HABITACION si fuese una mesa.
la verdad que solo eso la vuelve interesantisima .
pero ademas se ve que se puede hacer algo muy seguro, y con guias y bla , bla ...
pero es requete interesante el tema de el espacio.


----------

